# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  قبولی پیش دانشگاهی

## Mr Sky

*سلام ....یه سوال فنی دارم .
.
.اگه امتحان خرداد پیش رو قبول نشم و شهریور و دی ماه هم قبول نشم..و خرداد بعدی قبول شم..مشکلی نداره ؟ مثلا سربازی یا دانشگاه یا ...*

----------


## ناخدا

سلام
طبیعتا نباید مشکلی باشه چون که دقیقا مثل کسی میمونی که داره برای بار اول پیش رو میخونه(از لحاظ ثبت نام کنکور,دانشگاه و...)
در مورد سربازی اگه کلاسها رو حضوری بگیری و برگه معافیت داشته باشی نباید مشکلی باشه
*اما خب:
*اینجا ایرانه و هیچ چیز سروسامون نداره شاید بعدا برات مشکل ایجاد بشه

----------


## -AMiN-

شما تا پایان 20 سالگی مهلت دارین پیش رو پاس کنین !
و برای دانشگاه هم حتی اگه شهریور 96 پاس کنی بازم مشکلی نداره 
اینم بگم اگر ازاد رفتی در صورتی که تا اخر دی96  20 سالت تکمیل نشه بازم میتونی یه وثیقه بزاری دانشگاه و دی پیش رو قبول شی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William


شما تا پایان 20 سالگی مهلت دارین پیش رو پاس کنین !
و برای دانشگاه هم حتی اگه شهریور 96 پاس کنی بازم مشکلی نداره 
اینم بگم اگر ازاد رفتی در صورتی که تا اخر دی96  20 سالت تکمیل نشه بازم میتونی یه وثیقه بزاری دانشگاه و دی پیش رو قبول شی 



هههوهههه...کم کم داشتم نگران میشدم......دانش آموزی عشق است
.
.
.اگه تا 20 سالگی پیش رو قبول نشم چی میشه؟...*

----------


## -AMiN-

> *
> 
> هههوهههه...کم کم داشتم نگران میشدم......دانش آموزی عشق است
> .
> .
> .اگه تا 20 سالگی پیش رو قبول نشم چی میشه؟...*


اگه تا اون موقع پاس نکنی یعنی 20 سالته و دانشگاه نرفتی !
معافیت تحصیلی که از مدرسه گرفتی هم تا 20 سالگیته تاریخش !
میدونی چی میشه ؟ با تیک پا میری خدمت مقدس سربازی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Navid70

> *سلام ....یه سوال فنی دارم .
> .
> .اگه امتحان خرداد پیش رو قبول نشم و شهریور و دی ماه هم قبول نشم..و خرداد بعدی قبول شم..مشکلی نداره ؟ مثلا سربازی یا دانشگاه یا ...*


نه مشکل نداره.
فقط امتحانات رو باید شرکت کنی غیبت نباید بخوری
یه جایی پیدا کن حضوری باشه ولی سر کلاس نری.غیرحضوری معافیت نداره
اصلا شوخی بردار نیست برو نظام وظیفه شرایطو بگو قانون هر روز عوض میشه الان تا جایی که من میدونم شما تا 19 سالگی تمام که میشه همون 20 سالگی وقت داری بری دانشگاه یعنی تا 18 سالگی تمام وقت داری پیش و متوسطه رو تموم کنی بعلاوه اون 1 ساله تایم پشت کنکور که تا کنکور سال بعد میشه همون 20 سالگی.
بازم میگم برو بپرس

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


نه مشکل نداره.
فقط امتحانات رو باید شرکت کنی غیبت نباید بخوری
یه جایی پیدا کن حضوری باشه ولی سر کلاس نری.غیرحضوری معافیت نداره
اصلا شوخی بردار نیست برو نظام وظیفه شرایطو بگو قانون هر روز عوض میشه الان تا جایی که من میدونم شما تا 19 سالگی تمام که میشه همون 20 سالگی وقت داری بری دانشگاه یعنی تا 18 سالگی تمام وقت داری پیش و متوسطه رو تموم کنی بعلاوه اون 1 ساله تایم پشت کنکور که تا کنکور سال بعد میشه همون 20 سالگی.
بازم میگم برو بپرس


ممنون...من برگه معافیم رو که از پلیس گرفتم..تا مرداد 97 معافم.......18 سالمم مرداد این تابستون که بیاد کامله...پس مشکلی نداره دیگه؟
.
.
.قضیه حضوری چیه؟؟؟؟..واسه امتحان خرداد حضوری برم؟*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


نه مشکل نداره.
فقط امتحانات رو باید شرکت کنی غیبت نباید بخوری
یه جایی پیدا کن حضوری باشه ولی سر کلاس نری.غیرحضوری معافیت نداره
اصلا شوخی بردار نیست برو نظام وظیفه شرایطو بگو قانون هر روز عوض میشه الان تا جایی که من میدونم شما تا 19 سالگی تمام که میشه همون 20 سالگی وقت داری بری دانشگاه یعنی تا 18 سالگی تمام وقت داری پیش و متوسطه رو تموم کنی بعلاوه اون 1 ساله تایم پشت کنکور که تا کنکور سال بعد میشه همون 20 سالگی.
بازم میگم برو بپرس


راستی امتحان دی ماه رو انتخاب واحد کردم ولی به هیچ وجه نمیتونم برم سر جلسه ...مشکلی نداره؟گواهی پزشکی بگیرم چی؟*

----------


## Mr Sky

@Navid70

----------


## Navid70

> *
> 
> ممنون...من برگه معافیم رو که از پلیس گرفتم..تا مرداد 97 معافم.......18 سالمم مرداد این تابستون که بیاد کامله...پس مشکلی نداره دیگه؟
> .
> .
> .قضیه حضوری چیه؟؟؟؟..واسه امتحان خرداد حضوری برم؟*


اون معافیت رو بیخیال اصلا ارزش نداره
ببین اونجور که من میدونم شما وقت داری تا 18 سالگی به صورت روزانه تحصیلتو تموم کنی و1 سالم وقت گذاشتن کسی درسی افتاده داشت قبول بشه که میتونه حضوری یا غیر حضوری باشه که حضوری معافیت تحصیلی میگیره و غیر حضوری معافیت نمیگیره و مشموله ولی غیبت نمیخوره.
این 1 سال تایم رو همه فکر میکنن برای هر وقتیه که پیش رو تموم کردن یا کلا گذاشتن واسه پشت کنکور موندن.شما امسال خرداد هم قبول بشی بازم تا شهریور غیبت نمیخوری داری و وقت داری تا اواسط ابان وضیعتتو اعلام کنی.
ببین طبق قانون شما اجازه غیبت نداری توی امتحانات دی یا خرداد خیلی راحت برو سر جلسه سفید بده بیا یا در مورد گواهی با مسئولین اون مدرسه ای که ثبت نام کردی صحبت کن ببین چی میگن و کی باید این کارو انجام بدی.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


اون معافیت رو بیخیال اصلا ارزش نداره
ببین اونجور که من میدونم شما وقت داری تا 18 سالگی به صورت روزانه تحصیلتو تموم کنی و1 سالم وقت گذاشتن کسی درسی افتاده داشت قبول بشه که میتونه حضوری یا غیر حضوری باشه که حضوری معافیت تحصیلی میگیره و غیر حضوری معافیت نمیگیره و مشموله ولی غیبت نمیخوره.
این 1 سال تایم رو همه فکر میکنن برای هر وقتیه که پیش رو تموم کردن یا کلا گذاشتن واسه پشت کنکور موندن.شما امسال خرداد هم قبول بشی بازم تا شهریور غیبت نمیخوری داری و وقت داری تا اواسط ابان وضیعتتو اعلام کنی.
ببین طبق قانون شما اجازه غیبت نداری توی امتحانات دی یا خرداد خیلی راحت برو سر جلسه سفید بده بیا یا در مورد گواهی با مسئولین اون مدرسه ای که ثبت نام کردی صحبت کن ببین چی میگن و کی باید این کارو انجام بدی.


یعنی اگه غیر حضوری بردارم معاف نیستم.ولی غیبت نمیخورم؟..پس اگه غیر حضوری باشه دیگه مشکلی نداره؟....مشکل اینه که نمیتونم برم سر جلسه اصلا .وگرنه قبولم که*

----------


## Navid70

> *
> 
> یعنی اگه غیر حضوری بردارم معاف نیستم.ولی غیبت نمیخورم؟..پس اگه غیر حضوری باشه دیگه مشکلی نداره؟....مشکل اینه که نمیتونم برم سر جلسه اصلا .وگرنه قبولم که*


بله معاف نیستی. نه عزیز این 1 سال رو به شما فرصت دادن .مثل زمانی که شما انتخاب رشته میکنی برای دانشگاه که ممکنه ثبت نامت تا اواخر مهرم طول بکشه ولی غیبت نمیخوری چون تا ابان فرصت دادن اعلام وضعیت کنی.
ولی خب قبلا کسی دنبال گواهینامه و چیزای دیگه بود معافی به دردش میخورد الان کارایی نداره تو این سن
غیر حضوری معافیت نداری ولی میخوای مشکلی چیزی پیش نیاد همون جا که ثبت نام کردی بگو نمیام سر کلاس معمولا قبول میکنن.
واسه گواهی به همون جا بگو ببین چی میگن
قانون و تبصره و فلان و فلان اینقدر زیاده راجب همین بحثای ساده که بهترین کار همینه بری بپرسی .

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


بله معاف نیستی. نه عزیز این 1 سال رو به شما فرصت دادن .مثل زمانی که شما انتخاب رشته میکنی برای دانشگاه که ممکنه ثبت نامت تا اواخر مهرم طول بکشه ولی غیبت نمیخوری چون تا ابان فرصت دادن اعلام وضعیت کنی.
ولی خب قبلا کسی دنبال گواهینامه و چیزای دیگه بود معافی به دردش میخورد الان کارایی نداره تو این سن
غیر حضوری معافیت نداری ولی میخوای مشکلی چیزی پیش نیاد همون جا که ثبت نام کردی بگو نمیام سر کلاس معمولا قبول میکنن.
واسه گواهی به همون جا بگو ببین چی میگن
قانون و تبصره و فلان و فلان اینقدر زیاده راجب همین بحثای ساده که بهترین کار همینه بری بپرسی .


دی ماه که غیر حضوری بودم..خرداد رو حضوری میرم.........مدرسه گفت اصلا نیازی به گواهی پزشکی هم نداری.غیبت کن...........اینا خودشونم از قانون و تفسیراشون خبر ندارن.....خیلی ممنون که راهنمایی کردی*

----------


## Mr Sky

*تاپیک 70 نفر بازدید کننده داشته فقط 4 نفر جواب دادن.....این ملت با چه فکری وارد تاپیک شدن یعنی؟*

----------


## Navid70

> *
> 
> دی ماه که غیر حضوری بودم..خرداد رو حضوری میرم.........مدرسه گفت اصلا نیازی به گواهی پزشکی هم نداری.غیبت کن...........اینا خودشونم از قانون و تفسیراشون خبر ندارن.....خیلی ممنون که راهنمایی کردی*


مدارس شبانه معمولا این قوانینو میدونن شما غیبت کنی معافیتت باطل میشه این واسه کسیه که دنبال معافیت تحصیلی باشه وگرنه که نه برای شما نیاز نیست.
منم پارسال میخواستم خرداد امتحان بدم ولی گفتن دی باید بیای سر جلسه.
امتحاناتش هماهنگه حضورغیابش مثل نهاییه.مدرسه دنبال پوله دیگه وگرنه همشون خبر دارن.
حضوری بری خرداد خوبه خیالت راحته تا شهریور معافیت داری

----------

